# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Bremmen Parts Armrest Lid



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Odds are, your worn and faded center console armrest latch is broken by now. Odds are also pretty high that you're tired of trying to rest your arm on that wiggling lid.

You could buy a repair button and fiddle around getting the latch working again, but you'd still have that nasty stained and faded surface looking up at you.

The wisest approach is to replace the entire assembly at once.

ECS now offers the Bremmen Parts center armrest lid, featuring perfect fitment for your Audi C5 A6.


*Don't put up with worn down.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.8L 3.0L (1998-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

